# Heading toward full time bus life



## Joshua Teodoro (Jul 22, 2014)

This is something I have wanted to do since I got back from full time hitching and walking 3 years ago. Time to get back to simplicity. It's gonna be hard work but I have the seats out and am working on a floor plan today.


----------



## Tude (Jul 22, 2014)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2014)

fuck yeah man, looks awesome. i had a full size school bus for about 2 years, and it was awesome. i plan on eventually getting a short bus just like the one in your pictures. what are you plans for it? if you need any advice, let me know, and I would take a look through @LeftCoast 's recent posts, he's been doing a great job renovating his full size bus (and i helped him with the floors a little bit).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2014)

i'm curious, where did you get the bus? and for how much? and what area of the country are you in?


----------



## Raven1998 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sweeeet. I used to have a short bus and Im working on getting another one right now. I really like them vs. RVs because they can take a lot more driving, are usually diesel, are a bit higher off the ground and in general you can get a more sollid bus for a cheaper price then a shitty rv. That and they are way more gypsy wagon to me. They are usually small enough to park around but big enough to be private and comfortable.

Im always lurking craigslist for buses and I would say you can get a solid bus, that was possibly maintained by a school or church or something for 3-6000. In the bay area where I am there are often already semi converted buses that pop up all the time. If you are willing to head to auctions you can get real deals also. 

Just kinda posten this info for peeps.


----------



## creature (Jul 22, 2014)

ahhh... yess... looks familiar..

go you, mofo..

: )


----------



## LeftCoast (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey there, is the roof of your bus riveted? Or were you one of the luckies that got the Phillips screws on your ceiling? Thomas bodies are awesome, typically their roofs are about 4 inches higher than most standard blue bird bodies. Only downfall is typically the window frames being too thin to secure wood framing to without tedious pre-drilling and whatnot. Welcome to the skoolie life!


----------

